# tyre pressures for autotrail miami



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

what is correct tyre pressures for autotrail miami when never overloaded
GEOMAR
ps.tyre sizes 225/65/16 R michelin camping


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Depends upon your axle weights. Have a look here though as they provide a chart.


----------



## nigxls (May 1, 2005)

Ideally you need to get to a weighbridge as suggested.
I phoned Michelin with my axle weights and they gave me figures of 65 psi front and 60 psi rear. It made the motorhome handle like a different vehicle as before I just ran at 80psi as shown on the cab pillar. (Autotrail don't actually state a tyre pressure for their vehicles ).


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Geomar,
I run my Miami at 65 psi.
Never had a problem.
Paul.


----------

